
Glenn Greenwald (2005): The Reality of Latin American Reaction to Bush - samantohermes
https://glenngreenwald.blogspot.com/2005/11/reality-of-latin-american-reaction-to.html
======
JSeymourATL
> _As usual, the truth is vastly different than what the U.S. media is
> reporting._

Fake News, circa 2005...

